# today is my dd - lost my baby @ 22.5 weeks on 3/22



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

Owen







Baby, I would give anything to be holding you in my arms, nursing you or still be pregnant with you (even though I'd be complaining about being uncomfortable & the heat!). I just want you back.

I'm doing okay, all things considered. I had a really hard night last night (you know when you cry so hard, you're gasping for breath). But I slept well & woke feeling okay. Your sister & I spent this morning swimming w/ friends who have had losses & their kids. They have been my go-to gals IRL ever since the pregnancy turned South. It wouldn't feel right to spend the day without your sister, so it feels right to do kid friendly stuff w/ people who will understand if I get a little teary. This evening, your daddy & I are going to go for a hike (by ourselves) in the state park where we scattered your ashes & release 1 blue balloon in hopes of releasing some of the sadness & anger that still dwells in my heart.

I think about you all of the time & you will be in my heart for the rest of my life


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

Owen








Mama. My thoughts are with you and your family today.


----------



## Len (Nov 19, 2001)

Baby Owen








I'm so sorry


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

OWEN

May you feel some peace and relief today. Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## FiberLover (Feb 6, 2007)

Jen.

Thinking of you and Owen and your family today.


----------



## lunarmagic (Mar 10, 2006)

Remembering Owen.









I'm glad you have people who understand what you're going through.


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm so sorry you lost Owen, Due dates are hard, I'll keep you in my thoughts today. Take care mama.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

dear sweet Owen.

with tears, Rebecca


----------



## moxielou (Jun 15, 2005)

Hugs to you, Jen. All things considered, it sounds like a lovely way to spend this day. I'm very glad you are with understanding friends and that you and your DH will have some time together.

My loss was also 22 weeks, and the EDD is still 3 months away. I feel some anxiety about it approaching, but I hope you feels some relief or peace to be on the other side of the due date.


----------



## nimblemama (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm praying that you may be able to find more peace. You are a strong Mama!


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

Owen


----------



## Lemon Juice (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss, mama









Much love







: and light







to your family during this difficult time


----------



## KYCat (May 19, 2004)

Owen
I am so sorry for your loss. Due dates and anniversaries can be so difficult but they can also be the catalyst for getting out some deep difficult emotions.
Peace. I'm sorry that any of us have had to ever go through this.


----------



## mamamelia (Apr 14, 2005)

i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

For baby Owen


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

for baby Owen


----------



## Dalene (Apr 14, 2008)

Thinking of you and Owen. Take care of yourself, mama.


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

Thinking of you and Owen.


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you all


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry.
















Owen


----------



## quarteralien (Oct 4, 2006)

Take care of yourself.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Quate (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

Jen - My heart goes out to you, your DD and DH.

Please take care and I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.

huge hugs!!










Jen


----------



## ryleeee (Feb 9, 2005)

thinking of you and your family tonight.


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)




----------



## Mamax3 (Nov 21, 2001)

I am thinking of you and Owen.


----------



## tree-hugger (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry


----------



## SimplyHeartBroken (Aug 9, 2008)

Jen I am so sorry for your loss!

I lost my daughter to a similar issue. I started hemorraging at 19 weeks pregnant ... I believe it was an placentia abruption, but they never told me what it was. I had PROM due to the bleeding at 23 weeks. They induced me after her heart stopped beating and my daughter was stillborn on July 2nd, 2008 at 8:37pm.

Not a day has gone by that I do not miss her. She was my first child.


----------



## Xenopus (Nov 23, 2006)

Jen,

You were in my July 08 DDC. I recently had an emergency c/s on the 28th after planning and working for a peaceful home birth. Your message made me stop wallowing in self-pity and reminded me that I am very lucky to have Henry here in my arms. And I am so glad to hear of your news - I will be watching the April 09 DDC for updates.

Know you are in my thoughts.

Sending love to you, Owen







and your whole dear family.
Fondly,
Xen


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

Owen


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you Xen (btw, we would have been in the same ddc w/ our daughters too!). I'm so sorry for your c/s


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

I couldn't read and not show some support..


----------



## Broken Heart (Aug 10, 2008)

*Hello

My thoughts are with you and your little Baby Owen at this sad time.

Take good care of yourself , Sandra xx*


----------

